#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  compatibiliteit PROLYTE trussen

## Hans c.

Zelf beschik ik over een beperkte hoeveelheid X30D trussen van prolyte. Bij grotere evenementen ga ik er wat bijhuren.(eveneens prolyte)

Nu vroeg ik mij volgende zaken af;
-zij de prolyte-copien altijd koppelbaar met de originele?
 welke merken wel en welke niet?
-Is het mogelijk om elementen uit de X-reeks te koppelen aan 
 elementen uit de H-reeks? (vb X30v aan H30v)
-Zijn er onder jullie die ondervinden dat de prolyte-koppelingen na 
 verloop van tijd slijtage vertonen? (los komen te zitten)
 Of hoef ik hier niet voor te vrezen?

----------


## ralph

Volgens mij moet jij vrezen voor je kennis...

Niet dat het allemaal niet kan (met een beetje scaff klem klem je alles tegen mekaar  :Smile: 
Wat wel een groot probleem wordt, dat is je riggingplot...

Hoe wil jij gaan uitrekenen hoe je deze combinatie kan gaan belasten?
Geen enkele fabrikant geeft hier info over.

mijn advies: merken niet onderling koppelen.

X en H versies zijn te koppelen, hou dan echter wel de sterkte van de X series aan, en vergeet niet dat H een stukkie zwaarder is!

als je koppelingen los komen te zitten dan heeft dat ws. met je manier van koppelen te maken.

alu is namelijk van nature erg zacht, de spigot die jij in je koppeling jaagt is vele malen sterker dan de alu pijp waar die doorheen gaat.
Als je nu maar hard genoeg die spigot er doorheen jankt...wordt dat gaatje steeds groter.
als je je truss overbelast, dan gaat ie doorbuigen, gaat ie dorbuigen dan komt er flink wat kracht op je koppelingen...
die koppelingen zijn stuk sterker dan de buis...

Bij prolyte hebben ze mooie stukkies truss staan die laten zien wat er dan misgaat  :Smile:

----------


## Joost van Ens

zal je ff wakker schudden,

nee niet alle kopiën passen!!!

en als het al past, welke sterkte berekining ga je dan toepassen? die van prolyte, die van het andere merk, of het gemiddelde?

Let wel. kopiën hoeven per defenitie niet slecht of minder te zijn, maar houd het bij 1 merk, dan kun je die tabellen gebruiken en daarmee dus rekenen.

Als prolyte op prolyte past, weet ik eigenlijk niet. maar het lijkt me van wel mits je de zelfe serie gebruikt, dus bijvoorbeeld vierkant 30. maar dan weer welke tabel ga je gebruiken? In dit geval de gene met de laagste waardes lijkt mij.

En speling op koppelingen zou niet moetn kunnen aangezien alles konisch is en dus altijd vast kan. Mocht er wel speling zijn, dan lijkt mij dit eerder het gevolg van verschillende merken trussen aan elkaar knopen of zwaar overbelasten. Mits je de zelfde merken gebruikt houd dit dus in dat je het stuk truss met "ruimte" af zal moeten keuren daar de koppeling enige malen sterker is dan de tuss zelf.

(er bestaan trouwens prachtige koppelingen die dit probleem oplossen. alle 30 truss is pas te maken op elke willekeurig anderen 30 truss, maar dan zie boven, welke tabel?)

groeten

----------


## Joost van Ens

ja hoor ralph is weer sneller  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hans c.

Het is niet de bedoeling verschillende reeksen en merken te gaan
mengen, ik wou gewoon weten wat kan en wat niet.

Wat betreft de slijtage, stelde ik de vraag om te weten of het al dan niet veilig is een truss tweedehands aan te kopen.

Raden jullie dit af of niet?

By-the-way ik blijf bij PROLYTE

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Hans c._
> 
> Het is niet de bedoeling verschillende reeksen en merken te gaan
> mengen



He wat jammer nou, 
zo krijgen we nooit ons eigen Hollandse Aquilera/Timberlake akkefietje!
Overigens kun je IDD Prolyte X aan H series koppelen... dat is echt een nog veel te veel voorkomend (en doodeng!) fenomeen. 
Sommige mensen weten het verschil niet eens... & dat is altijd gemakkelijk in geval van aansprakelijkheidsclaims: [B)]
Je moet dan wijzen naar jezelf doet zeer! [8D]
(In de polspieren en in de portemonneeeeeeee!) [ :Embarrassment: )] [V]

----------


## djcenter

Koppelstukken om Eurotruss aan prolyte te zetten bestaan
toch zeker hier in den belgique.
Is geen aanrader maar toch de spigots bestaan .
greetz tony.

----------

